# Weekly Pictures of Plant Growth in 5G - 10G - 20G and 29G



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Tanks are looking pretty good! One thing you should know though, mondo grass isn't a true aquatic plant. It will survive for a while but it won't look too good for long. I'm assuming you got it at petco/petsmart? They're notorious for selling basically house plants as aquatic plants... Most notably of which is bamboo, another plant that cannot survive underwater. If you can get your hands on it you should try some giant hairgrass or some kind of Val, those look similar and are actually aquatic so they'll do pretty well. Another thing is that if you really want to start making your plants look good you should think about buying some planted tank gravel.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

Miles said:


> Tanks are looking pretty good! One thing you should know though, mondo grass isn't a true aquatic plant. It will survive for a while but it won't look too good for long. I'm assuming you got it at petco/petsmart? They're notorious for selling basically house plants as aquatic plants... Most notably of which is bamboo, another plant that cannot survive underwater. If you can get your hands on it you should try some giant hairgrass or some kind of Val, those look similar and are actually aquatic so they'll do pretty well. Another thing is that if you really want to start making your plants look good you should think about buying some planted tank gravel.


Thank you so much! 

Yeah I found out about the Mondo Grass a week after I bought it. It was from PetSmart. The LFS here sells Palm Plant as underwater plants. I mean really what is the point. I keep removing dead leaves off of it. If it starts heading south any faster I will remove it.

As for the planted tank gravel is that a special kind of gravel? I am guesssing this is that sand type gravel where it is smaller? Could I ask why this would benefit the plants? I know Sand is better for them.

I have corkscrew Vallis in my 29, although I would like some more. I am mainly trying to find a reliable place to get these plants. None of the local stores around me have any type of hairgrass. If I can't find any more i might just get more vallis.

What do you recommend as a good carpet plant? I am trying java moss but it is going to take a while to grow in and attach itself to the gravel.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

As for a carpet plant, you shouldn't even really think about carpet plants before you get a planted aquarium substrate. I believe petsmart carries flourite (made by a company called "seachem") which is basically a fertilized substrate for plants roots, (over 80% of the nutrients plants get come from the roots) so flourite is really good, however, you do have to rinse it a lot as it is pretty dusty stuff. But if you can get your hands on Eco complete by I believe "Caribsea" that would be the best in my book, dont have to wash it and it looks nice.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

Miles said:


> As for a carpet plant, you shouldn't even really think about carpet plants before you get a planted aquarium substrate. I believe petsmart carries flourite (made by a company called "seachem") which is basically a fertilized substrate for plants roots, (over 80% of the nutrients plants get come from the roots) so flourite is really good, however, you do have to rinse it a lot as it is pretty dusty stuff. But if you can get your hands on Eco complete by I believe "Caribsea" that would be the best in my book, dont have to wash it and it looks nice.


thanks I will have to keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

Miles said:


> As for a carpet plant, you shouldn't even really think about carpet plants before you get a planted aquarium substrate. I believe petsmart carries flourite (made by a company called "seachem") which is basically a fertilized substrate for plants roots, (over 80% of the nutrients plants get come from the roots) so flourite is really good, however, you do have to rinse it a lot as it is pretty dusty stuff. But if you can get your hands on Eco complete by I believe "Caribsea" that would be the best in my book, dont have to wash it and it looks nice.


I went to PetCo and PetSmart and was not able to find this "flourite". The only aquarium gravel they had was epoxy coated gravel that was labeled: Aquarium Gravel. The stuff I have now is more natural and smaller than the normal epoxy gravel (the epoxy gravel is in my 10 gallon).

I am adding 2 doses a week per tank of Flourish Comprehensive. I have noticed amazing growth in the 10 gallon. I will post the pictures on Wednesday when I change the water and do the weekly update.

What actual plant would you recommend for a carpet plant?


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

*This weeks update*

Today I added a Kribensis Cichlid!! She is beautiful!

I also 30% + water changes on all tanks. Some as much at 45%.

Added Noted flourish dose (first forum post) to each tank.

Here are pictures of the tanks ;-)

*Betta 5 Gallon Overview:*

Not much growth this week. Some of the roots in the anubias got greener. I didn't take details because of that.









*Fry 10 Gallon Overview:*

The Cabomba is growing like wild fire. The Java Moss is starting to get healthier. I cut the grass plant (forgot what it is called) and replanted it to grow more. Will do again twice to new stems next week. Cut off old bottom leaf of anubias on bottom left. 










Cabomba Zoom In:









Grass Zoom In:









Anubias and Red Ludwigia Zoom In:









Fern and Moss Zoom In:









*20 Gallon Overview:*

In the 20 one of the Red Wag Platys died, I don't know why. The other one has not been eating well. No physical signs of any problems. The Male Molly is doing fine swimming happy and eating. There are a lot of snails in there.

I replanted some plants so stuff moved










Wisteria Zoom - no real growth:









Back Wisteria - seems to have grown a little:









Forward Moss and Red Ludwigia:









Hopefully stuff picks up in this tank

*29 Gallon Overview:*

In the 29 I replanted the cambomba in the front because it came loose. It also lost half its leaves because of that. I also removed some lost leaves of vallis (2 in total).

I also added a Krinbensis Cichlid today. She is beautiful and swimming happy.

Here is the tank overview:
As you may notice the Vallis grew, the java ferns grew, the roots of the ludwigia are getting bigger and the leaves brighter. The sword is getting brighter.









Here is a zoom of the Krinbensis (Female):

















Vallis picture:









Java Fern Zoom In:









Sword and Red Ludwigia Zoom In:









And here is the new Video of the tank:]
29 Gallon - New Kribensis Cichlid - YouTube


----------



## mommabear1007 (Nov 8, 2011)

Good pics! You might have to order the substrate. If you order over $49 you can get free shipping from drsfostersmith.com and thatfishpace.com (it is heavy and will be expensive to ship). Sometimes they offer specials where even heavy items qualify for free shipping so just watch them. I am having good luck with dwarf sagittarius as a carpeting plant. It's larger than I would like but its easy. Also I couldn't tell in your pics but if you have the annubias planted in the gravel, leave the rhizome above it. They do well on driftwood or rocks too. You just need to have the rhizome exposed.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

mommabear1007 said:


> Good pics! You might have to order the substrate. If you order over $49 you can get free shipping from drsfostersmith.com and thatfishpace.com (it is heavy and will be expensive to ship). Sometimes they offer specials where even heavy items qualify for free shipping so just watch them. I am having good luck with dwarf sagittarius as a carpeting plant. It's larger than I would like but its easy. Also I couldn't tell in your pics but if you have the annubias planted in the gravel, leave the rhizome above it. They do well on driftwood or rocks too. You just need to have the rhizome exposed.


Thanks!

I was doing a lot of remodeling on the 29 today. I took some drift wood I found and boiled it for over an hour. Moved some plants around. It looks a lot better. When I moved the plants the roots has grown soo deep I had to really go in there. The plants are thriving. I might not have to get it.

Look at the new video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEJvBz-pfKo


----------



## DrGonzo (Apr 12, 2012)

For the 5 gal betta tank you may want to find another home for the green mondo grass. It is a marginal plant that grows above the water.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

DrGonzo said:


> For the 5 gal betta tank you may want to find another home for the green mondo grass. It is a marginal plant that grows above the water.


I was thinking about taking it and putting it in a potted plant outside that has some Palm it it. Has space. What do you think?


----------



## DrGonzo (Apr 12, 2012)

I have it hooked onto the side of a tank with the roots in the water, my fish use it for a place to hang around sometimes. Should do fine in a pot.


----------



## mommabear1007 (Nov 8, 2011)

rofl.. maybe turn your tv off before you take a video of your fish. here's these peaceful fishies swimming around and.. what sounded like.. i'm not even gonna.. no...

or try putting the plant in a vase with rocks and water. thats what i did with the lucky bamboo that i bought for my aquarium and then found out later that it wasn't aquatic. or bamboo. or even lucky! *mumbles obscenities* cool plant tho. seems to be doing better than the ones without stalks that i put in dirt.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

Hm, nice start. I think this would be better placed in the journals section... you'd get more response, I think.

for substrate, you want something that has higher cation exchange capability, so clay based soils are good. schultz aqua soil (home depot might have) turface baseball diamond stuff, oildri (walmart, but it can be messy to clean) or aquariumplants.com stuff are all similar products. There's a ton of different substrates you can try. Some go with potting soil capped with play sand or pool filter sand, which is super cheap. I myself am hesitant to try that, but it's better than inert rocks imo. You can spend a little (well a lot, actually) more money and go with a non-inert substrate like aquasoil or fluval stratum. I would recommend akadama but there's a shortage on that at the moment. These last three would pretty much allow you to grow anything you like, imo. Anyway, traditional carpet plants are just not going to do well for you without a decent substrate (and some would say co2). I think the only thing you might be able to do at this point is moss or a liverwort carpet, which would involve tethering plants to flat stones and laying them about the tank. If you like, I can get you some moss or dwarf riccia, pm me some time about that. 

and this is just my 2c, but i think things would look a lot more pleasing if you took out all the fake stuff. You've ventured into planted tanks now! no need to remember those dark dark days of 'fish only' tanks!


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

aweeby said:


> Hm, nice start. I think this would be better placed in the journals section... you'd get more response, I think.
> 
> for substrate, you want something that has higher cation exchange capability, so clay based soils are good. schultz aqua soil (home depot might have) turface baseball diamond stuff, oildri (walmart, but it can be messy to clean) or aquariumplants.com stuff are all similar products. There's a ton of different substrates you can try. Some go with potting soil capped with play sand or pool filter sand, which is super cheap. I myself am hesitant to try that, but it's better than inert rocks imo. You can spend a little (well a lot, actually) more money and go with a non-inert substrate like aquasoil or fluval stratum. I would recommend akadama but there's a shortage on that at the moment. These last three would pretty much allow you to grow anything you like, imo. Anyway, traditional carpet plants are just not going to do well for you without a decent substrate (and some would say co2). I think the only thing you might be able to do at this point is moss or a liverwort carpet, which would involve tethering plants to flat stones and laying them about the tank. If you like, I can get you some moss or dwarf riccia, pm me some time about that.
> 
> and this is just my 2c, but i think things would look a lot more pleasing if you took out all the fake stuff. You've ventured into planted tanks now! no need to remember those dark dark days of 'fish only' tanks!


I didnt even see or think to put it in the Journal section. Hopefully an admin can move the post into that section.

As for the video having the TV in the background if you go to my channel you can see the real videos which I take (the other top 2 ones). I have the TV off. I only have it on because I took a quick video to show the new layout. It was JackAss playing in the background btw lol
Here are the other videos which dont suck:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2TYDnZCab4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5Jp35OtMhY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayT_5zuU2rQ

If you noticed I only really put effort into the weekly shots. Mainly because I already take too many pictures and videos lol.* I agree though the TV Glare distracts so much.*

If you want to see a clear video just wait until Wednesday and I can post a much better quality one. 

*Dr. Gonzo* - I did basically what you said. I took the plant out of the water and just left the roots in the water. I twist tied it to the filter. I will post a picture on Wednesday.

*Aweeby* I have def considerd Dwarf Riccia and Java Moss Carpet. I am actually trying to Java moss carpet every tank right now. Its going slow. I was thinking either the Riccia or Dwarf sword of some kind. I can def PM you about some plants. Can't find Riccia around or affordable pricing anywhere. 

Will post new and BETTER videos and pictures on Wednesdays when I actually take videos and pictures.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I moved this thread over to the journals section to hopefully get more attention on it: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=174224


----------

